# Pensacola Pass drift fishing



## Eastbayboy (Apr 10, 2011)

I was planning on fishing in Pensacola pass. Last time I was there numerous boats were just drifting through the pass as they fished and seemed to be doing quite well. What kind of setup works best for this type of fishing. 

Many thanks for your input!!

Eastbayboy


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

The best rig is a Carolina rig. You can use several size variations of this set up depending on the size bait you are using. A Carolina rig is a basic slip sinker rig. If you are targeting big redfish which is the most common catch I'd use a 3 ft 40lb leader and a 5/0 hook and at least a 3 oz weight. You might need to go bigger in the weight if the current is bad. You may also target smaller redfish or flounder this time of year and sheepshead in the spring. I use a 2 ft 20lb leader with a 1/0 hook and a 2 oz lead. 

Use bigger live baits (pinfish, pig fish, cigar minnows) or dead menhaden on the bigger rig and live shrimp or bull minnows on the lighter rig. 

Hope this helps!! Good luck!


----------

